# WHO WORKS AT SEPHORA!?



## mzgii (Mar 29, 2012)

HEY EVERYONE!!

SO I HAVE AN INTERVIEW AT SEPHORA, WHAT DO I EXPECT? THE MANAGER TOLD ME THE FIRST INTERVIEW IS A GROUP INTERVIEW, WHAT QUESTIONS WOULD THEY ASK ME? I REALLY WANT TO WORK THERE SO BAD! I NEVER WENT TO SCHOOL FOR MAKEUP , I HAVE BEEN RESEARCHING FOR LIKE 2 YEARS ON YOUTUBE AND PRACTICING ON FRIENDS AND FAMILY. WHEN I WENT TO HAND IN MY APPLICATION THE MANAGER LOOKED AT IT AND SAID EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD AND ASKED ME A FEW QUESTIONS RIGHT THERE THEN TOLD ME THE HR WOULD CALL ME TO SCHEDULE A GROUP INTERVIEW, IM NERVOUS I DONT WANT TO MESS IT UP. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!! THANKS


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 29, 2012)

Just as a future note, you might want to not type a whole post in caps. It comes across as screaming online and it makes people not want to read your posts. Not trying to be rude, just thought I'd let you know!

When our Sephora opened, I interviewed and did the group one. Basically the DM, or head of the area Sephora's, took us all to a restaurant to interview us.

I thought it was super awkward, because basically she asks a question and each person has to answer the same question in turn, one after another all the way around the table.

She asked us things like what our favorite customer service experience was at a store, how we dealt with an unhappy customer, why we wanted to work at Sephora. I can't really remember the exact questions because it's literally been at least 7 or 8 years now.

The whole thing is a test though.

I remember she chided all of us who ordered water and praised this one girl who ordered a diet coke.

Obviously it's easier to answer if you're last around the table because you have more time to think. But I would really try to come up with original answers and not just have the same generic one that everyone else says, because most people just repeat the people before them without even realizing it. Have a copy of your resume in hand for yourself to look at and another in case they ask for it. Do not fold them. Keep them in a nice folio of some kind [not the plastic sheet things you put reports in in HS! Some people did that and it looks soooo tacky!] Wear nice interview clothing but make sure you are also on trend and current looking. I would suggest wearing a skirt if you are a female, and a nice bright colored blouse on top if you have one. EVERYONE wears black white and grey to interviews.

I would really prepare yourself with answering questions like "Why do you want to work at Sephora" and do not just answer "because it's fun and I get to play with makeup!"

I can't even tell you how many girls said that as their answers and it just came off really flat.

You need to SELL yourself and make them believe that you ARE the right person. But at the same time don't make things up or brag. It's tricky!

Emphasize how you learn and that you are willing to learn, if that is the case. That is what people want. It doesn't matter how much training someone has if they're stuck in their ways and refuse to listen.

Anyhow, I don't know if that helps at all, but I'm sure you'll do just fine!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, gotta ask---what was the reason for praising the soda drinker????


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 29, 2012)

It the old addage that you dont want to be like everyone else. 

There was a commercial like this where the boss is taking everyone out to lunch and everyone ordered water... the last guy ordered a Coors or Budwiser or something and then it was the bosses turn to order and he slaps the last guy on the back and says..."I'll have what he's having."  Makeing everyone else at the table look stupid with their water while they're hammering it up with a Bud.





So, while everyone is trying to stay low key and bland, said stand out is makeing a statement, friends, and a promotion. 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, gotta ask---what was the reason for praising the soda drinker????


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It the old addage that you dont want to be like everyone else.
> 
> ...



lol if it was only that easy IRL!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol if it was only that easy IRL!!!



Yeah - Id be the loser ordering water. LOL!


----------



## SarahJean (Mar 29, 2012)

I worked at a brand new Sephora and was hired about a month before the opening. I had one interview there. I just dressed nicely like I would any other interview...however, it would be a good idea to wear black or gray if you're doing a group one because in your training you will be required to wear only those colors (we were allowed to do black, white, gray and red but it seems like that isn't always the case). 

Before interviewing ALWAYS check out the history of the company. Read up on the meaning of the word Sephora, that will get you points. Think about why you love beauty products and how they make you feel. Don't be shy with the makeup you wear to the interview but definitely play it up.....Showing off your skills will help your store director decide which zone you will be working in whether it's color, skincare or fragrance. 

Be passionate about client service, because that's the most important part!

The training for the new store opening was SO awesome. A solid month of catered lunches, snacks and desserts, thousands of dollars worth of free makeup, and the best part: learning knowledge that I still carry with me and pass on to other people ALL the time. It's not just about makeup, it's science.


----------



## Deangela (Mar 30, 2012)

I had an interview last week but it was just with the manager at the store.  She explained to me how the company likes to invest in their employees through education, and asked me questions about what I do in my current job, and how I handled certain situations.  She said she wanted to set me up for a second interview where I would be meeting with 2 other managers to do a demo.  It would either be a makeup application demo, or customer service demo, not sure which.  I'm still waiting to be scheduled.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It the old addage that you dont want to be like everyone else.
> 
> ...


Yup that was pretty much it! I ordered a water because I had never been to a group interview before and I didn't want to assume that the company would pay for a drink if I bought one! But now I know better. =]

I remember we all ordered waters and the girl ordered the diet coke and the DM practically pounced on her and was saying how she liked how brave and gutsy she was and how she knew what she wanted. Of course then I felt like a total loser for ordering water.

It's weird advice, but I seriously would hate for someone else to have the same thing happen to them that I did! I felt like a total idiot for not seeing that ordering a soda was okay and actually encouraged.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad to have learned this, honestly. 

Then again, I'd order a diet Coke anyway, just cuz that's all I drink. But still.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deangela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had an interview last week but it was just with the manager at the store.  She explained to me how the company likes to invest in their employees through education, and asked me questions about what I do in my current job, and how I handled certain situations.  She said she wanted to set me up for a second interview where I would be meeting with 2 other managers to do a demo.  It would either be a makeup application demo, or customer service demo, not sure which.  I'm still waiting to be scheduled.



Best of luck to you!!


----------

